
Ask HN: Uh, what's the thin black line across the top? - dc2
What&#x27;s the significance of the thin black line across the top of the HN menu bar?
======
dormento
When someone of great importance to the community passes away, a black line is
added to the top bar as a show of respect. In today's case, it is for Marvin
Minsky
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Minsky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Minsky)),
pioneer of artificial intelligence research.

~~~
dc2
Thanks.

